# BEST OF ECF 2014



## Andre (31/10/14)

If you are a member of ECF, make your vote count. Vote at the end of this thread on the ECF site. Just copy and paste the format below - of course, fill in your own favourites.

1) Best Bakery/Dessert: Purple Alien - Rocket Sheep
2) Best Tobacco: Enterprise - Rocket Sheep
3) Best Menthol: Bowden's Mate - Five Pawns
4) Best Fruit: Betelgeuse - Nicoticket
5) Best Candy:
6) Best Coffee: Wakonda - Nicoticket
7) Best Beverage/Tea: Root Beer Float - Nicoticket
8) Best Unique: Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil - TMax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

Done this morning, saw @capetocuba's vote there as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

johan said:


> Done this morning, saw @capetocuba's vote there as well.


Yip, saw them.


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

- I thought it was just for Nicotiket brand e-juice -  If I was awake, my vote/s would've looked totally different.


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

johan said:


> - I thought it was just for Nicotiket brand e-juice -  If I was awake, my vote/s would've looked totally different.


You might still be able to edit.


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> You might still be able to edit.



Going to do it now


----------



## Tom (31/10/14)

voting done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (31/10/14)

interesting read of the votes.....already many. Nicoticket will be scoring a lot of points again, and its well deserved.

must point out again: WE GOT A SA VOTING TOO!!!  ....need more voters for it to become a true reflection. +1600 members here....there goes more then the few votes we collected so far!

so, calling everyone again, all outstanding votes to be submitted in the sub forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/ !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

